
Ask HN: Any Product Hunt moderator here? - adibalcan
I want to know which is best approach for submitting a new product to Product Hunt.
======
mtmail
Based on the "How Product Hunt really works" discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)
it's indeed best to look for a moderator to introduce you. I'm not sure if
they hang out and/or identify publicly on HN.

